# Bodrum nights



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)

Bodrum is South Aegean's town in Turkey.The town is well known with its crazy night life which goes all night. If you are a kind of person who loves night life you can go crazy in Bodrum.

Its my town :cheers:


----------



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wrong place dude.
Domus ludicrae maximae is a skybar.


----------



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry then.


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Wrong place :|


----------



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)




----------

